# wireless on a dv5000 laptop



## alcros (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi,

I'm running FreeBSD 8.0


```
FreeBSD ynefel.dom.hn 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009
root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

and I cannot get wireless working, the problem is similar to what I've read on this post.

The output from ifconfig ndis0:

```
ndis0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
        ether 00:14:a5:63:62:25                                            
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)       
        status: no carrier
```

Scan does not work:

```
ynefel# ifconfig ndis0 list scan
ifconfig: unable to get scan results
```

dhclient does not work:

```
ynefel# dhclient ndis0
ndis0: no link .............. giving up
```

I cannot set the ssid:

```
ynefel# ifconfig ndis0 ssid hacienda
ifconfig: SIOCS80211: Invalid argument
```

And the output from dmesg is:

```
ndis0: <Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN> mem 0xc0200000-0xc0201fff irq 21 at device 2.0 on pci6
ndis0: [ITHREAD]                                                      
ndis0: NDIS API version: 5.1
```

The output from pciconf -lv:


```
ndis0@pci0:6:2:0:       class=0x028000 card=0x1355103c chip=0x431814e4 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'                                                 
    device     = 'Broadcom 802.11b/g (BCM43XX)'                                         
    class      = network
```
 
And the output from sysctl dev.ndis.0:

```
dev.ndis.0.%desc: Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
dev.ndis.0.%driver: ndis                 
dev.ndis.0.%location: slot=2 function=0  
dev.ndis.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x14e4 device=0x4318 subvendor=0x103c subdevice=0x1355 class=0x028000
dev.ndis.0.%parent: pci6                                                                         
dev.ndis.0.PowerSaveMode: 2                                                                      
dev.ndis.0.frag: 2346                                                                            
dev.ndis.0.rts: 2347                                                                             
dev.ndis.0.MPC: 1                                                                                
dev.ndis.0.NetworkAddress:                                                                       
dev.ndis.0.PwrOut: 100                                                                           
dev.ndis.0.FrameBursting: 1                                                                      
dev.ndis.0.BTCoexist: 0                                                                          
dev.ndis.0.EnableSoftAP: 0                                                                       
dev.ndis.0.EnableAutoConnect: 0                                                                  
dev.ndis.0.leddc: 0xa0000                                                                        
dev.ndis.0.WEP:                                                                                  
dev.ndis.0.NetworkType: -1                                                                       
dev.ndis.0.SSID:                                                                                 
dev.ndis.0.scan_channel_time: -1                                                                 
dev.ndis.0.scan_unassoc_time: -1                                                                 
dev.ndis.0.scan_home_time: -1                                                                    
dev.ndis.0.scan_passes: -1                                                                       
dev.ndis.0.BadFramePreempt: 0                                                                    
dev.ndis.0.Interference_Mode: -1                                                                 
dev.ndis.0.Chanspec: 11                                                                          
dev.ndis.0.ccx_rm: 1                                                                             
dev.ndis.0.ccx_rm_limit: 300                                                                     
dev.ndis.0.EFCEnable: 0                                                                          
dev.ndis.0.WME: -1                                                                               
dev.ndis.0.MixedCell: 0                                                                          
dev.ndis.0.ssid_auto_promote: 0                                                                  
dev.ndis.0.Managed: 1                                                                            
dev.ndis.0.WZCCoexist: 0                                                                         
dev.ndis.0.vlan_mode: -1                                                                         
dev.ndis.0.Afterburner: 1                                                                        
dev.ndis.0.RoamTrigger: 0                                                                        
dev.ndis.0.PLCPHeader: 0                                                                         
dev.ndis.0.IBSSMode: 0                                                                           
dev.ndis.0.IBSSGProtection: 2                                                                    
dev.ndis.0.Rate: 0                                                                               
dev.ndis.0.Country: US
dev.ndis.0.ledbh0: 3
dev.ndis.0.ledbh1: 2
dev.ndis.0.ledbh2: 0
dev.ndis.0.ledbh3: 0
dev.ndis.0.Environment: 1
dev.ndis.0.NdisVersion: 0x00050001
dev.ndis.0.BusType: 5
dev.ndis.0.InterruptNumber: 21
dev.ndis.0.ForcePIO: UNSET
dev.ndis.0.AdapterDesc: UNSET
dev.ndis.0.DriverDesc: UNSET
dev.ndis.0.Brand: UNSET
dev.ndis.0.WPA: UNSET
dev.ndis.0.featureflag: UNSET
dev.ndis.0.IBSSAllowed: UNSET
dev.ndis.0.LegacyMode: UNSET
dev.ndis.0.LegacyProbe: UNSET
dev.ndis.0.band: UNSET
dev.ndis.0.RateA: UNSET
dev.ndis.0.ledblinkslow: UNSET
dev.ndis.0.ledblinkmed: UNSET
dev.ndis.0.ledblinkfast: UNSET
dev.ndis.0.WME_qosinfo: UNSET
dev.ndis.0.RadioState: UNSET
dev.ndis.0.AssocRoamPref: UNSET
dev.ndis.0.RoamDelta: UNSET
dev.ndis.0.ApCompatMode: UNSET
dev.ndis.0.IBSSLink: UNSET
dev.ndis.0.BandwidthCap: UNSET
dev.ndis.0.antdiv: UNSET
dev.ndis.0.BandPref: UNSET
dev.ndis.0.11HNetworks: UNSET
dev.ndis.0.scan_passive_time: UNSET
```

I already tried setting the RadioState to 1 and pretty much everything else mentioned on this post. I got the .inf and .sys files from: 
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=1818477&lang=en

I'm new to FreeBSD and I really need to make this wireless connection work, so I welcome any sugestions.

Regards,


----------



## richardpl (Jan 2, 2010)

First create wlan0

This is repeated over and over again.


----------



## alcros (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi, yes.

This did the trick:


```
ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ndis0
```

Thank you !


----------

